# Kohler single handle shower faucet loose



## Liv (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi there- 

Hopefully one of you guys can help me out. We had our bathroom remodeled recently and installed the Kohler R1920-4-BN shower/tub faucet (photo attached). The contractors came back to fix a leak before we ever used the shower, and today we noticed that the handle is now loose. I assume this may have happened while they were fixing the other issue. 

Just the handle portion is a little wobbly, and we can't figure out how to remove the handle to tighten it. We can't locate a set screw anywhere. The back plate behind the handle is grouted to the shower wall. Looked everywhere online with no answers! Help!
Thanks a ton.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I didn't look this up--But typically there is a hole on the bell shaped escutcheon --there should be a set screw (allen wrench) inside that hole---


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

oh'mike said:


> I didn't look this up--But typically there is a hole on the bell shaped escutcheon --there should be a set screw (allen wrench) inside that hole---


NOPE!

New kohler stuff (at least the shower trims that i've put on recently) are screwless.


(sort of)


You take your rough in valve in the wall, after finish, you screw a plastic plate to it that has a female thread in the center, push the handle onto the splines while you've got the handle aligned where ya want it, and thread the escutcheon into the plastic plate all while holding the cover plate where it needs to be so it doesn't get scratched.

It's actually pretty easy, and it looks slick, but i don't really care for the plastic threads much. I'm not sure that there's much to be done to just tighten the handle, unless the whole valve is loose inside the wall. :huh:


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Perhaps there's a stem extension on it for that particular style that is loose.


----------



## Liv (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for your help. This is what it looks like- the handle is wobbly and loose where the small gap is. It can move around quite a bit in every direction. Do you think they may have broken it? I'd hate to call the guys out who installed it again- but that looks like what we might have to do...


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Tried to find the installation guide for the trim for that darn thing, but I noticed at the bottom of the page : 



"RETAIL AVAILABILITY ONLY



:furious::furious::furious:


----------



## Liv (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah- I looked everywhere online and found nothing. Pretty sure the guys that did the work in our bathroom threw it away...thanks a lot for the help, though


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyway, the ones that I've put on recently, you just hold onto the lever part of the handle and rotate the bell part of the handle counterclockwise. It should thread right off. Careful of the cover plate when you do, it will fall to the floor if you don't hold it as well.


----------



## KidsNurseMJ (Nov 13, 2015)

This worked for me, Alan. Thanks SO much!!


----------

